# Surefire 9p or 6p - a19 pictures?



## ptirmal (Feb 7, 2006)

I think it's time I jumped on the bandwagon and got a surefire... I've been eyeing the 9p for some time, mainly because it's a 3 cell cr123a which is what I'm looking for.

I have been reading about it and I came across someone mentioning to purchase a 6p and an a19 battery extender to essentially have a 6p and a 9p...

My main question is what will the light look like with the extender, if someone has a picture it would be appreciated, and also does it compromise it's waterproof capabilities, etc... 

I think I'll be using this for camping and just general outdoor things that need a nice powerful throwing beam...


----------



## TheOring (Feb 7, 2006)

I just found this forum and got a 6P about a week ago.

The 6P is great. I initially wanted a 9P also, but I thought I could go with a 6P and then "make it longer" later.

The only real reason, from what I gather, the 9P is better than the 6P is that you can get a much brighter lamp for it (200 lumens or something like that).

What I like about the 6P (and also the 9P) is that they have been around forever, so there are all these little cool aftermaket bulbs, and stuff for them.

You can convert them to LED lights by swapping out bulbs, and thus have longer runtime. Or you can get a brighter incandescent and really have lots of light (at the expense of run time of course).

Lighthound has a 1 cell extender that fits the 6P, essentially converting it into a 9P. It comes in black. However, if you do that, you have to change the bulb also. I'm planning on getting that pretty soon. 

However, my wife was rather skeptical of my spending 50+ for a flashlight and accessories. But, she spent 3k for the cat, so I told her the flashlight was cheaper! :rock:


----------



## NotRegulated (Feb 7, 2006)

I, for one, have been advocating using a 6P with an A19 adaptor to get a 9P.

I got started with this setup in the 80's when I got a Surefire 6R. The 6R was a 6P with an A20 adaptor in order to use the B65 battery. Streamlight Stingers were not out yet and this was the smallest rechargable solution. I then started using the A19 adaptor to make my 9P. Over the years I have come to really like the flexability of this system. You can use these parts as a 6P or 9P with the appropriate bulbs. Out of all my light pictures, I don't seem to have a picture of my 6P with one A19 adaptor on it.


----------



## TheOring (Feb 7, 2006)

Sorry, my mistake. Lighthound sells the M123 extender. I'm not sure if that will fit the 6P. One part of the page says it will, and another says it is only for another series of flashlight.

Found a site that has a picture of it.

http://www.angelfire.com/pro/6p/a19.html

It's from the unofficial surefire6p site.

Hope this helps. I'm probably gonna get an A19 soon. It looks good.


----------



## FlashInThePan (Feb 7, 2006)

Unquestionably the the 6P + A19 option. I have the exact same setup, and it works beautifully. Aesthetically, the flashlight looks fine (I'll grab it from my car tomorrow so you can see a picture), and the combination really gives you good versatility if you're only going to buy a single flashlight. (Now I also own a G2, so the A19 stays on permanently). The 6P is a much more "pocketable" (or I should say "jacketable") length, so it's really nice to have the option of carrying a smaller light. And even a 6P should provide you with more than enough light for almost any task.

Congratulations on whatever you purchase, and enjoy! Surefires are great lights, and you'll be very happy with your purchase.


----------



## Cypher (Feb 8, 2006)

Here's a pic. Hope it works. This is actually the MC123 from lighthound. I added a second o-ring to the threaded section between the 6P body and the extender and this made a slight gap (~1mm) between them. It tightens down completely without the extra o-ring though. Not a great picture but you'll get the idea.






Edit: bigger picture


----------



## mdocod (Feb 8, 2006)

http://www.blackrifles.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=64_90_91&products_id=69

The digilights are of very high quality and compare well to surefire lights, they cost a bit less, and the G90 lamp assembly that comes with the digilight is brighter than the P90 lamp that comes with the surefires, but has about the same runtime... 

whatever you decide, consider a Li-ion rechargable setup so you can use your light as much as you want without burning through piles of 123 primaries. 2x17500 cells will fit in a 9P or T9 or many other 3x123 style lights.


----------



## lexina (Feb 8, 2006)

If you get the 6P + A19 (my current setup), you have the option to run a P90 or G90 bulb on either 2 X R123s (on the 6P) or 2 X 17500s on the 6P + A19. On the 9P, you will need to use the 2 X 17500s unless you insert some sort of spacer. 

I have read that using the A19 adds some resistance but I don't know whether the effect is noticeable.


----------



## CLHC (Feb 8, 2006)

ptirmal said:


> I think it's time I jumped on the bandwagon and got a SureFire. . .I've been eyeing the 9p for some time. . .
> I think I'll be using this for camping and just general outdoor things that need a nice powerful throwing beam. . .



The SureFire 9P is a great 3-celled light me thinks. Also, if someday you're looking to "up" the ante on "throw" for this particular light, check out the following for the SRTH. Enjoy!

http://lagger-pro.com/hd3t.htm


----------



## ptirmal (Feb 8, 2006)

Thanks for the replies guys! To start off let me say I want to have the 200 lumen lamp with either the 9p or the 6p with extender. I'd also like something in the 100 range like the p90 lamp for the 9p. Anything lower isn't really needed but may be helpful in certain situations...

Cypher your picture isn't showing up for me... do you have another or can you reload it?

I like the idea of having a 2 cell and a 3 cell light all in one but I'm thinking I won't want to use it in 2 cell mode much being as that I have a nuwai q3 I use for edc and another 2 cell nuwai I use for everything else... Not sure I would need a 2 cell xenon surefire... I think the biggest drawback for me would be purchasing the seperate lamps... 

The Oring, what aftermarket parts are you referring to? I know they have a bunch of lamps on ebay but is the quality worth it? Are there cheaper alternatives to the p60/p61 and p90/p91 lamps? If so it might be worth it for me to get the different lamps and the 6p.

Mdocod, thanks for the info but I think I'm gonna get a surefire to see what everyone is talking about... I mean I might as well own one of them for my own.

Right now with the 30 dollar p91 and 80 dollar 9p I think I'm leaning towards that setup, unless cheaper alternatives can be found for the lamp, as a 606p and the a19 is already at that price range I'd only be able to afford a p91 and nothing for in between 60 and 200 lumens...

CF's: Anyone got any links to buying surefire flashlights cheaper than the listed msrp on the website... and the accesories as well? Pictures of a 6p with an a19. Thanks!


----------



## carrot (Feb 8, 2006)

ptirmal said:


> CF's: Anyone got any links to buying surefire flashlights cheaper than the listed msrp on the website... and the accesories as well? Pictures of a 6p with an a19. Thanks!


OpticsHQ, with the various discounts. Check this thread for details. https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/56067


----------



## Cypher (Feb 9, 2006)

ptirmal - sorry the picture didn't work. It shows up on mine. I will try to add a few more. I am fairly new to imageshack so hopefully it will work this time. 

Did my previous pic show up for anyone else or only on my computer?


----------



## CLHC (Feb 9, 2006)

Hello Cypher! I can see your pictures just fine!

I'm wondering if PTIRMAL would like to see it with the stock SF.9P head since he mentions the LAs for the both SureFire 6P and SF.9P. . .


----------



## ptirmal (Feb 9, 2006)

Yea a comparison pic would help, I've seen the 9p on the websites but not actual pictures... Cypher all your pictures are working for me now, lol... I don't think I'll go the route of the KL heads though since I already have several luxeon lights...

Still not sure if I'll use it in 2cell mode, have some more thinking to do =/


----------



## Cypher (Feb 9, 2006)

After I uploaded them I thought I should have put the regular bezel on it. If no one jumps in with a picture like that I can do it when I get home this evening. The KL3 is actually my new baby. It's old skool now that the new KL3 is out but this one is "Chopped" as they say. TWOJ @ 880mA with McR27.


----------



## Cypher (Feb 9, 2006)

OK, here you go. I did the G2 and 6P for reference and then the 6P + MC123 and G2 for the size comparison you wanted. Hope that helps.


----------



## ptirmal (Feb 10, 2006)

thanks guys... although I think I'm going to go with a 9p simply because I don't really want to carry around another lamp, lol... I'll post up when I get it


----------

